# Chinese drywall



## ICE (Jan 29, 2013)

Chinese Drywall Bill Passes Congress | Construction Citizen

I'm confused.  It was years ago that there was a problem and congress is just now doing something about it?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 29, 2013)

It's a lot faster than they have acted on most things!


----------



## Frank (Jan 29, 2013)

I like the part about prohibiting reuse of the removed drywall--do we really need a law for that?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 29, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Congress .......I'm confused.


I'm confused

You use the word "Congress" and "I'm confused" in the same sentence. Aren't they synonymous.....


----------



## tmurray (Jan 29, 2013)

> It is a bill aimed at preventing a *repeat* of the importation of high-sulfur drywall from any source, but specifically from China


But I agree, now that people are on the lookout for it, it should be a non-issue.


----------

